# Camacho and Scotch Event in Virginia



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Da' Iceman will most definitely be in attendence.... 8)



> Dear Valued Customers;
> 
> "CAMACHO TASTING EVENT" &
> "SCOTCH TASTING"
> ...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I would love to go But I have to work :sad: .

Have fun and take some pics!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm sure C-Man will fly right up for a Camacho event.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Anton said:


> I'm sure C-Man will fly right up for a Camacho event.


LOL Anton.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Outstanding event!! Big turn out and very good cigars. I am not a big fan of Scotch so I cant really comment about that part, but those that do know Scotch said it was fantastic.

I enjoyed a very good Camacho SLR. Very tasty, great draw, and lots of creamy smoke.



Some of the crowd.



Da' Iceman and the scotch hostess... :shock:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Boing! Boner Alert!



The chick is pretty hot too.

Joking of course. :lol:

Look at the dude behind you. He is saving that image in his mind for later use.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:biglaugh: :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh: @ Kevin!


Nice pics Rick, Thanks for posting them!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I continue to be in awe of your eclectic tastes(in cigars!)


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> I continue to be in awe of your eclectic tastes(in cigars!)


Stan.... I am doing my best Cycleman impression and you are in awe of my cigars.... :dunno:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > I continue to be in awe of your eclectic tastes(in cigars!)
> ...


<putting his arm around the big fella> Rick, bubula.......there is only ONE Cycleman......... 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > StantheTaxMan said:
> ...


Awww... how sweet are you!!! But YOU wear my PANTS Stan! Only YOU can say that!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: 


Cycleman said:


> Awww... how sweet are you!!! But YOU wear my PANTS Stan! Only YOU can say that!


----------

